# New to me Whizzer



## Rusthound (Jun 17, 2018)

I really don't know a lot about Whizzers, but I picked this up in a vintage car deal. Was told it was a 47 or 48 Model H.   Any information would be great.. It does run  sort of.. Value??  Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice, about $1500 bucks.


----------



## bike (Jun 18, 2018)

A lot depends on where you live or if you are willing to disassemble and ship but I agree with Bri


----------



## Rusthound (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks  any thought on year and Model.. Is 47/48  Model H correct??  Thanks


----------



## Barto (Jun 18, 2018)

Holy smokes, that is a really nice bike!


----------

